# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma software v1.31.05

## mohamed73

*Sigma الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]v1.31.05*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]is out!*   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added *Save Security Area* option for *Huawei Android* smartphones.
Developers require security backups from different Huawei devices for further analysis.
You can read all the details on how to improve الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  2. Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new version for: *♦ Motorola MB300* USAMOTSCLABRLA014.0R  3. *Huawei Prism II U8686* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] as supported for *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI*
operations; you need to unlock bootloader of this phone before SP-unlocking.   *TI Platform Update:*  Added *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* support of 2 new
firmware versions for *Motorola MB525* and *XT720*.   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following MTK-based models were added to the list of supported: *♦ Verykool S728* (MT6573) *♦ Bmobile K103* (MT6252) *♦ Zonda ZM12* (MT6252)  2. Huawei *Ascend Y320* added to MTK calculator.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

*بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء*

----------

